# forums upgraded - any problems?



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

I've upgraded the forums to 3.6.6.  This upgrade was supposedly just bug fixes and optimizations, so I can't think of anything that will look different for you.  Sorry!

But, if (after clearing your cache) you see anything that looks or acts wrong, let me know.  I could easily have made a mistake updating templates, etc. 

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

I miss the WR icon!


----------



## Etcetera

I'm having a problem, Mike. 
I tried searching for 'thanks in advance' in the Cultural Discussions Forum, and I got the following message:


> The search term you specified (in) is under the minimum word length (4) and therefore will not be found. Please make this term longer.


I search for something regularly, and it's the first time I got something like that. Could it be linked with this upgrade?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

I think it comes from this update, Anna-Leia.


----------



## Jana337

Mike announced it before the update: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=496780

You can still seach for that term if you use quotation marks.


----------



## Etcetera

Thank you, Karine and Jana! I tried using quotations marks, and it worked.


----------



## Pirlo

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> I miss the WR icon!


----------



## mkellogg

Thanks Karine!  I've restored the WR icon.

And yes, the limit on the searches was placed a few days ago.


----------



## quoi29

I don't get email notifications anymore.  This just started happening today.

I didn't change my settings...


----------



## Etcetera

quoi29 said:


> I don't get email notifications anymore.  This just started happening today.
> 
> I didn't change my settings...


That does happen from time to time. And there were already several threads reporting this very problem. Click!


----------



## quoi29

Thanks.  It's working again!


----------



## jonquiliser

I don't know if this is because of the forum upgrade, but in the last few days the following's happened a few times: when a thread moves on to its second page, and I try to open it, the first page constantly reopens, and the only way to get to the second page is by clicking the "reply" button, and all the messages are displayed under the message writing field. What is it about?


----------



## Jana337

I don't know but until it gets fixed, you might want to have 50 (or 100) posts displayed on one page. A vast majority of threads is shorted than that. Not recommended if your connection is slow.


----------



## jonquiliser

I'll try that; thanks Jana!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

I just posted and my post is indeed in the thread but not on the main menu of the forum.


----------



## mkellogg

Víctor Pérez said:


> I just posted and my post is indeed in the thread but not on the main menu of the forum.


Sometimes some of the pages will not be completely up to date.  The forum is actually using two servers, and the second server can get a minute or two behind the main one when the forums are very busy.


----------



## TrentinaNE

mkellogg said:


> The forum is actually using two servers, and the second server can get a minute or two behind the main one when the forums are very busy.


Ah, so that's why I've been feeling like singing Let's Do the Time Warp Again lately!


----------

